

Dear Google, What’s Wrong With You? - forlorn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/02/dear-google-whats-wrong/

======
patrickaljord
So this guys gets to complain because he had one non-optimal search result and
concludes that Google Maps isn't improving? Anyone who says maps hasn't
improved since the last 12 months must have their head buried somewhere. I
mean, you'll be able to experience a freaking solar eclipse on the new 3D
webgl google maps UI this Sunday
[https://plus.google.com/+GoogleMaps/posts/fuC658DrVCk](https://plus.google.com/+GoogleMaps/posts/fuC658DrVCk)

~~~
omonra
I have to concur with his experience - I often get GMaps results (on Android -
which matters) that are very far away.

For that I think they should have a simple switch in the search bar - "How far
away do you want to show results?". If I'm standing on a street looking for
business X, I only care to see results in 1/5/10 mile radius.

~~~
mistermann
I've also had similarly terrible gmaps results - it seems like only sponsored
businesses show up or something. Which as the author says is "ok" I guess, but
it's kind of not useful, and if its not useful, people will stop using it.

------
k-mcgrady
>> "Similarly, last month I searched for “coffee” while in the Embarcadero
Center, one of the denser coffee hotspots in America, and was sent to a
Starbucks more than two miles away."

My question would be why are you searching for coffee in 'one of the denser
coffee hotspots in America'?

~~~
gregd
Let me guess, you work for The Google?

To add: being in a coffee dense area is _precisely_ why you might want to
search for a top-rated coffee shop.

------
gregd
This article is precisely why I'm reticent to rely on _any_ Google offering. A
lot of their products have this air of abandonment.

It's not like their products, for the most part, aren't top-notch. Perhaps
they feel like they can't _improve_ perfection? Do the developers get bored
and move on?

